# What to Wear in Country Pleasure Driving (youth)???



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello! I just came back from a mini show with my mini Bentley. We showed in the Youth 13-17 Country Pleasure Class. What would be proper attire for someone in this age group? I wore a dress in cowboy boots....didnt look good but my mom wanted me to be "cute".... 




 ....judges didnt think so......anyway if ya'll could reply i would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Sandee (Jul 28, 2012)

For AMHR? If it was Western Country PL then maybe the boots and a hat but for just Country Pleasure a skirt and blouse, a dress (maybe a sun dress even), or nice shirt and slacks. My granddaughter, she's 7, drives in Country Pleasure wearing a long bright red dress with cap sleeves (looks like something you'd find for Christmas).


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Jul 31, 2012)

hi Bailey, you are a little too old for the cute look. Your boots were fine ,but you would have looked better wearing a long skirt. Watch what everyone else was wearing in the country classes. A long skirt with a nice jacket looks good. A long summer dress is pretty. Long looks much better than a short dress.Seeing as you show in an easy entry cart, you would also look fine wearing pants and a nice jacket. You did a great job, next time you will have the outfit all figured out.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you very much for the advice!! Yes i do agree with the older look, plus i think for the October show pants and a jacket or a jacket and long skrit would help me cover up for the weather!



Thank you for replying!!!


----------

